# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Bin ich naiv?

## Biene7

Liebe alle, 

ich habe mich im Forum angemeldet, weil ich mich freuen würde, ein Echo auf meine Gedanken zu bekommen.

Ich habe mich in einen Mann verliebt, der Prostatakrebs hat. Wir haben uns vor zwei Jahren schon durch unser gemeinsames Hobby kennengelernt (sind beide Ende 40, wir gehen beide leidenschaftlich segeln), sind beide geschieden und beide Eltern von fast gleichaltrigen Zwillingen (Jugendliche), die sich auch sehr gut verstehen. Lange waren wir über das Segeln nur gute Freunde, haben auch einen gemeinsamen Bekanntenkreis. Ich wusste immer von seiner Erkrankung, aber keine Einzelheiten. Damals vor zwei Jahren war ich noch in einer Beziehung. Unsere Freundschaft wurde dann immer enger und vertrauter, wir waren wirklich beste Freunde, die einander anrufen, wenn es einem schlecht geht, die Freizeit zusammen verbringen, über alles reden können. Und irgendwann wurde ganz langsam mehr draus. Wir haben uns verliebt....aber hatten lange auch Angst, die Freundschaft damit zu riskieren und so ging alles ganz langsam. Jetzt sind wir seit ein paar Monaten ein Paar.

Inzwischen weiss ich natürlich etwas mehr über seine Erkrankung: erste OP vor 10 Jahren, dann war lange alles gut. Aber ziemlich zu dem Zeitpunkt, als wir uns kennengelernt haben, stiegen seine Werte an und er macht eine Hormonentzugstherapie. Die wurde unterbrochen, aber momentan kriegt er wieder alle drei Monate eine Spritze. ICh kann hier keine genauen Daten und Blutwerte nennen, das Thema ist für mich recht neu. Er ist in guter Behandlung und vertraut seinen Ärzten und es geht hier für mich auch nicht um medizinische Fragen.....sondern eher um zwischen menschliche. 

In meinem/unserem Bekanntenkreis reagieren nicht alle positiv, viele finden, ich bin naiv. Aber viele unterstützen uns auch.
Ich bin einerseits sehr glücklich mit ihm, aber andererseits ist es natürlich auch für mich nicht ganz einfach.

Im Moment nähern wir uns sehr langsam auch eine Liebesbeziehung als Paar an. Er hat mit mir über die Wirkungen des Hormonentzugs gesprochen, ich kenne also die Fakten: Hitzewellen wie in den Wechseljahren, Impotenz, Libidoverlust (und weiteres, das ihn aber nicht betrifft zum Glück). Mir war klar, das wird keine sexuelle Beziehung, wie ich sie kenne. Darauf habe ich mich ganz bewusst eingelassen, weil ich einfach mit ihm zusammen sein will. Praktisch beschäftigen mich jetzt aber doch auch meine eigenen Gefühle. Mir ist klar, dass niemand hier darauf antworten kann. Aber vielleicht gibt es andere Geschichten, die doch Mut machen....

Natürlich muss ich vor allem mit ihm sprechen, aber manchmal habe ich den Mut nicht, weil ichnicht will, dass er meine Fragen falsch versteht (z.B. denkt, dass ich unzufrieden bin). Er redet sehr sachlich über alles, wie er fühlt, weiss ich manchmal daraus nicht. 
Impotenz ist eindeutig, aber Libidoverlust? Er geniesst das Zusammensein mit mir, das spüre ich und er nimmt mich auch oft in die Arme. Man könnte sagen: 100% Zuneigung und Zärtlichkeit, aber 0% Lust und Leidenschaft. Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht so überraschend und trotzdem verwirrt es mich. Alles, was von mir kommt, geniesst er offenbar, auch intimere Zärtlichkeiten. Aber von sich aus meidet er alles, was irgendwie lustvoll ist. Ich spüre also, dass er etwas empfindet und Interesse an einer körperlichen Liebesbeziehung hat. Aber es geht nie von ihm aus. 
Er hat mir mal gesagt, dass sein Arzt (der von unserer Beziehung weiss), ihm diese Skat-Spritzen (richtig???) gegeben hat. Aber wir waren damals beide nicht so begeistert von der Vorstellung und ich will auf keinen Fall, dass er das nur für mich tut! Bisher haben wir nicht mehr darüber gesprochen. 

Ich frage mich jetzt, wie ein Mann in seiner Situation diesen Libidoverlust empfindet. Wir sind beide verliebt, das zeigt er mir deutlich. Aber das bedeutet ja noch nicht unbedingt, dass es auch Lustgefühle gibt. Dieser Punkt ist für mich viel verwirrender als Impotenz, da denke ich, es gibt viele Arten, Sexualität zu leben und man findet schon gemeinsam einen Weg. Aber wenn das Bedürfnis fehlt....?? Nur, wenn es ganz fehlt, würde er dann meine Berührungen so geniessen? Oder hat er einfach Angst, dass er mich doch enttäuscht,wenn wir weiter gehen? Dass das wie ein Versprechen ist, das er doch nicht erfüllen kann?

Natürlich kann nur er mir das sagen, solche Dinge sind wohl ziemlich individuell. Aber mich würde es trotzdem interessieren, wie andere das erleben (auch Partnerinnen). Und auch, ob es hier jemanden gibt, die sich ebenfalls in einen bereits kranken Mann verliebt hat. Ich denke, es ist ja nochmal ein Unterschied, ob man schon eine lange und sehr vertraute Beziehnug pflegt oder sich ganz neu kennenlernt!

Davon abgesehen habe ich natürlich auch Angst. Ich hatte das riesige Glück, dass Krebs einen grossen Bogen um alle meine Angehörigen und Freunde gemacht hat und ich habe medizinisch schlicht keine blasse Ahnung. Im Hintergrund schleicht sich auch die Angst ein, jemanden zu lieben, von dem ich mich vielleicht in absehbarer Zeit verabschieden muss.....(er ist immer optimistisch, aber wenn man sich ein bisschen durchs Internet liest, kann man schon Angst kriegen....besonders wenn die Krankheit offenbar keine Ruhe gibt und die PSA-Werte auch Jahre nach der OP wieder steigen....).
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich dem gewachsen bin, aber ich kann auch nicht davon weglaufen und habe mich entschieden, für ihn....Schiesslich ist ER ja derjenige, der wirklich vie

----------


## Thea12

Hallo Biene,

ich bin mit meinem Partner erst seit drei Jahren zusammen, seit Januar haben wir die Diagnose Prostatakrebs. 
Seit März ist er unter (Anti)Hormontherapie.

Ich habe hier im Forum sehr viel darüber gelesen. So das ich nun weiß, und auch erlebe, das sich da gar nichts mehr tut. Die männlichen Hormone werden komplett entzogen. Das bedeutet das er auch keine "Lust" empfindet. Zärtlichkeiten schon. Aber alles was vorher war, ist weg.

Ich musste die neue Situation annehmen und liebe ihn nach wie vor sehr. 
Ich weiß auch das es für meinem Freund so gar nicht einfach ist, sich plötzlich total schlapp, lustlos, antriebslos etc. zu fühlen. Deshalb fordere ich von ihm diesbezüglich im Moment überhaupt nichts. Und das ist kein Problem für mich.

Zusätzlich kommen noch neue ungewohnte Stimmungsschwankungen und Hitzewellen dazu. Die kenne ich von meinen Wechseljahren... das haben wir nun leider beide ... 
Wie gesagt, wir kennen uns drei Jahre...und frisch verliebt waren wir schon noch ... tja, die "Lust" ist leider weg. 

Lieben Gruß
Thea

----------


## Biene7

Hallo Thea, 

danke für Deine Rückmeldung.
Immerhin hattet Ihr schon eine Zeit vor der Erkrankung....wenn auch nur eine kurze....

Du sprichst an, was mich so verunsichert. Ich hatte genau mit dieser kompletten Lustlosigkeit fast gerechnet, nachdem ich die medizinischen Fakten kannte. Aber ich erlebe etwas anderes, auch wenn das teilweise gegensätzlich ist.
Stimmungsschwankungen und generelle Antriebslosigkeit, schlapp etc. ist mein Freund überhaupt nicht. Er ist sportlich genauso aktiv wie ich ihn immer kannte, ständig unterwegs, ständig unter Leuten. 
Aber wenn es um unser Liebesleben geht: da erlebe ich eben zwei Seiten an ihm. Von ihm aus kommt wenig, ausser Zärtlichkeit. Aber was von mir kommt, geniesst er sichtlich, geht voll darauf ein und wird dann auch aktiver. Ich verlange gar nichts, das wäre ja absurd!! Aber ich probiere halt mal etwas aus, sehr vorsichtig. Und es fällt mir auf, dass da weit mehr ist, als es laut "Packungsbeilage" bei der Teherapie zu erwarten wäre. Ist ja schön!! Ich frage mich nur manchmal, wie er sich wirklich fühlt....Denn ich will ihn auf keinen Fall drängen!
Lustlosigkeit heisst ja auch nicht, dass man sich nicht mehr verlieben kann, oder? Und da spielt sich ja dann auch viel im Kopf ab. Denke ich mal. Der Wunsch nach Nähe ist ja, wenn man frisch verliebt ist, vielleicht auch unabhängig von den Hormonen? Ich weiss es auch nicht, aber ich würde gern besser verstehen, wie er fühlt. Selber habe ich mich auf diese Ungewissheit eingelassen, als wir uns näher gekommen sind und habe gar keine Erwartungen.....
Und das ist halt schon schwierig: ich kannte ihn eben vorher nicht....wie er war als Partner, vor dieser Krankheit....

----------


## Dieter1968

Hallo Biene,

ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen, und ich habe gemerkt das sich da viel mehr im Kopf abspielt als man sich das vorher vorgestellt hat. Mit vorher meine ich die Zeit vor der OP, als alles noch wunderbar funktionierte. Ich musste früher nur einen schönen Frauenhintern sehen da war schon Leben in der Hose. Heute ist da im wahrsten Sinne tote Hose. Ich stehe quasi noch am Anfang meiner Krankheistgeschichte, OP war im Oktober 2015, aber dennoch merke ich das ich weitaus weniger Lust verspüre als das zuvor der Fall war. Ich denke mal da spielt die Versagensangst eine große Rolle. Womit wir wieder beim Kopf wären. Aber um zu verstehen wie dein Freund fühlt mußt Du ihn vielleicht einfach danach fragen. Wenn Du sagst er redet sehr "aufgeräumt" und sachlich darüber dürfte das doch kein Problem sein oder? Was mich irritiert ist, dass ein Teil deiner/eurer Freunde Dich für naiv halten. Wieso naiv? Man / Frau liebt doch in erster Linie den Menschen, oder ist Liebe und Sex so miteinander verwoben dass das eine ohne das andere nicht geht? Tja, da merkt man wieder wie "einfach" das Leben vor der Erkrankung war. Mal abgesehen davon gibt es aber auch noch mehr Möglichkeiten Sex zu haben, halt ohne Geschlechtsverkehr. Wie gesagt, nehm deinen Mut zusammen und frag ihn einfach.

liebe Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Biene,
ich bin entsetzt, dass es Menschen gibt, die Dich als 'naiv' bezeichnen.
Da sind wir wieder, in der wunderbar heilen Welt, wo niemand krank sein darf, alle immer jung, schön und faltenfrei sind. Nun ist das Leben aber eben grausam, der eine oder andere wird schwer krank. Ist er/ sie deshalb ein Aussätziger? Am besten sperrt man so was dann weg oder wie? Willkommen in der Wegwerfgesellschaft. Was nicht makellos ist, wird aussortiert.  
Oh je, wie furchtbar dumm sind diese Menschen. Ich glaube, man versteht Liebe, Zuneigung und Vertrauen erst dann, wenn man ein Schicksal gemeinsam erlebt hat. Nein, Du bist alles andere als naiv. Du stehst klar im Leben und hast ganz viel Mut. Menschen mit solchen Sprüchen solltest Du einfach meiden. 

Mit 21 habe ich meinen Mann kennen gelernt, als ich 23 war, hatte er einen sehr schweren rheumatischen Schub. Ein halbes Jahr habe ich ihn im Rollstuhl herumgefahren, danach auf seinem Rehaweg begleitet. Ich habe alles über Bord geworfen und nochmal mit einer Ausbildung von ganz vorn angefangen, im Wissen, vielleicht einmal die Ernährerin sein zu müssen. Als ich ihn dann mit 26 heiratete, gab eine Tante von mir ebenfalls zum Besten, ich solle doch einen 'gesunden' Mann heiraten und keinen Krüppel. Ich habe mit dieser Frau nie wieder ein Wort gewechselt.
Jetzt bin ich 51, mein Mann hat vor 1,5 Jahren die Krebsdiagnose bekommen. Im Feb. 2015 dann die Total-OP. Kontinent ja, Potenz seitdem nicht mehr vorhanden. Aber er ist noch immer der gleiche Mann, den ich 1991 geheiratet habe. Genauso liebenswert! Ich denke, eine Beziehung misst sich nicht an der Potenz eines Mannes. Und im Umkehrschluss könnte ja auch ich diejenige sein, die es mit Krebs erwischt. Und dann wäre ich sehr glücklich, wenn mein Partner genauso bedingungslos zu mir stehen würde.
Ich gebe Dieter mit seinen Ausführungen uneingeschränkt Recht. Danke für seine prägnanten Worte!
Alles Liebe, Christine

----------


## Biene7

Ja, so sehe ich das auch! Ich verstehe den Hinweis auf Naivität aber eher darauf gerichtet, dass diese Erkrankung ja in dem Stadium wirklich bedrohlich ist. Wie lange uns gemeinsam bleibt, kann niemand wissen. Denke, es gibt Leute, die vielleicht denken, dass ich mir nicht klar mache, was da auch auf mich zukommen kann.....Vielleicht ist das auch unvorstellbar. Und ich habe riesige Angst, ihn wieder hergeben zu müssen....aber jeder von uns kann morgen unters Auto kommen oder sonstwas. Und eben: der Mensch zählt für mich! Den kenne ich ja sehr gut, hab mich ja nicht Hals über Kopf mit einem helfersyndrom da rein gestürzt. Naja, denke ich weiss so auch, wo er und ich dann im Ernstfall loyale Freunde haben und wo nicht. 
Gut, dass es Partner und Partnerinnen gibt, die sowas gemeinsam durchstehen und sich den Herausforderungen stellen!!

Mich würde trotzdem noch die Erfahrung von jemndem intressieren, der oder die sich NACH Ausbruch der Krankheit verliebt hat und eine neue Beziehung eingegangen ist. Sowohl aus Sicht eines betroffenen Mannes als auch von einer neuen Partnerin. Das gibt es doch sicher auch?

----------


## Emma2016

Hallo, mit großem Interesse habe ich deinen Beitrag gelesen. Mir geht es ähnlich. Wir sind erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren zusammen und jetzt die Diagnose, ganz frisch. Ich kann mich sehr gut in dich hinein versetzen, da mich dieses Thema auch beschäftigt. Bei uns war er nie das Haupt Thema in der Beziehung, da bei uns beide der Focus mehr auf einem liebevollen Umgang liegt. Aber klar gehört das irgendwie auch dazu. Leider spricht mein Partner sehr ungern darüber und ich respektiere das, auch wenn es nicht immer leicht fällt. Bei uns bleibt die Lust erhalten, aber wie geht man damit um, wenn das der Partner nicht (mehr) empfindet auf Grund der Hormon Therapie. Ich bzw wir versuchen es mit viel Nähe und Umarmungen auszugleichen. Wir sind erst am Anfang und es wird sicher kein einfacher weg werden mit der Therapie.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Christine,

in den letzten Tagen habe ich intensiv verfolgt, was im Forum wert gewesen wäre, dazu eine Meinung einzubringen. Aber was Du uns jetzt aus Deinem Leben mit dem von Dir geliebten Mann präsentiert hast, hat mich arg bewegt. Man kann das, was Du damit zum Ausdruck gebracht hast, nicht mehr steigern. Das ist für mich der Inbegriff dessen, was man unter bedingungsloser Liebe versteht. Ich habe in meinem erfreulicherweise schon sehr langen Leben schon mit vielen Frauen intimen Kontakt gehabt. Aber ich habe das erste Mal vor über 40 Jahren bei einer Reise durch das damalige Jugoslawien das erlebt, was für mich bis heute ein Schlüsselerlebnis ist, als ich nämlich meiner heutigen Frau, wir sind seit 38 Jahren verheiratet, in Sarajewo wohl das Leben gerettet habe. Die abendliche Kost war zu fett und zudem reichhaltig. Ich bin irgendwann nachts damals durch ein lautes Geräusch im Bad aufgewacht. Als ich nachschaute, lag meine Frau besinnungslos vor ihrem Erbrochenen. Ich hob sie auf, damals konnte ich das noch, trug sie in ihr Bett und stellte fest, dass auch der Darm alles von sich gegeben hatte. Und jetzt kommts: ich, der immer so penibel alles sauber haben musste, verspürte keinen Ekel, keinen Brechreiz. Und da, liebe Christine verzeih bitte, verspürte ich vielleicht erstmals, was Liebe beinhaltet. Ich säuberte meine Frau, das Bad, ihr Bett mit meinen Bettlaken und Bezügen und ließ sie einschlafen. Ich war einfach nur glücklich.

Liebe Grüße

Harald

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Harald,
komme erst jetzt zum Antworten. 
Ich war gerade bei meinem Papa, der nun stolze 94 ist. Seit ca. 2 Wochen geht es sehr mit ihm bergab. Ich habe ebenfalls einige sehr intensive Tage mit ihm erlebt, habe ihn aus- und angezogen, gewaschen, gestützt. Habe seine Nase geputzt, so wie er es immer bei mir tat, als ich Kind war. Es waren wunderschöne Momente, intensiv und bittersüß. 
Diese Momente, so schwer sie auch sind, geben eine tiefe Zufriedenheit. In diesen Momenten versteht man das Leben und die Liebe zu einem Menschen.
Das Du ein Glücksgefühl empfunden hast, kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Bei aller Trauer konntest Du diese kostbaren Momente nochmal sehr innig und intensiv erleben. 
Ich wünsche mir sehr, dass ich meinen Papa auf seinem letzten Weg begleiten kann, ihn 'frei' lassen kann, so sehr es auch wehtut.
Liebe Grüße
Christine

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Christine,

jetzt haben wir uns im Überschwang unserer Gefühle darüber ausgelassen, was wir unter wahrer Liebe verstehen.

Frau Biene würde aber lieber auch noch etwas dazu erfahren wollen, wie eine Frau mit der Situation umgeht, wenn nämlich das einmal so geschätzte Intimleben von heute auf morgen fast völlig zum Erliegen kommt, weil das Verlangen des geliebten Mannes nach sexuellen Aktivitäten durch die PCa-Erkrankung bzw. der zur Heilung erforderlich gewesenen Therapien möglicherweise gen Null tendiert. Nun ist wahrlich in erster Linie eine verständnisvolle Partnerin gefragt, die ihrem Mann tröstende Worte ob seines Unvermögens spendet. Mit sehr viel Feingefühl wird man trotz der bedrückenden Situation eine Lösung finden, um noch zärtliche Gefühle austauschen zu können. Meine Frau ist 15 Jahre jünger und hat dank ihrer vielen handwerklichen und gärtnerischen Talente und häufigem sportlichem Einsatz im Fitness-Center einen Ausgleich für das gefunden, was ansonsten früher dem aktiven Liebesleben galt. Der Respekt voreinander ist nie auf der Strecke geblieben.




> Wie lange uns gemeinsam bleibt, kann niemand wissen. Denke, es gibt Leute, die vielleicht denken, dass ich mir nicht klar mache, was da auch auf mich zukommen kann....


@Biene,

an Prostatakrebs stirbt man meist nicht so schnell. Wenn Dir der Mann wirklich wichtig ist und Du glaubst, ihn auch ohne sexuelle Höhepunkte noch so lieben zu können, wie Du es gerade geschildert hast, dann sollte es kein Abwägen mehr geben. Ansonsten gibts den alten abgedroschenen Spruch: "Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende" 




> Mich würde trotzdem noch die Erfahrung von jemndem intressieren, der oder die sich NACH Ausbruch der Krankheit verliebt hat und eine neue Beziehung eingegangen ist. Sowohl aus Sicht eines betroffenen Mannes als auch von einer neuen Partnerin. Das gibt es doch sicher auch?


Das gibts sicher tausendfach auf der Welt, aber wohl bislang nicht unter den Forumsbenutzern. Es hätte sich sicher sonst schon mal jemand zu Wort gemeldet.

Natürlich könnte man für eine Frau im Alter Ende 40 Verständnis haben, wenn sie sich unter den gegebenen Umständen doch noch für einen anderen Partner entscheidet. Bitte, vergiß aber auch nicht, welcher zusätzlicher Kummer dadurch bei dem verlassenen Mann ausgelöst wird. Nur ganz feste Charaktere sollten es wagen, diese Zweisamkeit dennoch fortzusetzen. Ich wünsche es nicht nur Dir, sondern auch dem an PCa erkrankten Mann.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Biene7

Nach ein paar Wochen möchte ich mich hier nochmal melden.
Ja, Harald,mir ist ganz bewusst, dass ein Scheitern dieser Beziehung schlimm wäre. Aber für Beziehungen gibt es keine Garantien, auch ohne Erkrankung im Hintergrund ist es IMMER ein Wagnis. Aber ich habe mich schon sehr intensiv gefragt ob ich das wirklich will....nur kann ich tatsächlich auch nicht sagen, wie dei Realität auf lange Sicht für mich sein wird....
Wir sind in den letzten Wochen sehr zusammen gewachsen und geniessen jede Minute gemeinsam. Ich habe noch nie eine Beziehung mit so viel Zärtlichkeit, Respekt und Aufmerksamkeit erlebt. Ihm geht es gesundheitlich zur Zeit sehr gut. Wir beide vergessen die Krankheit einfach oft.....und geniessen unser Leben.
Aber was für mich bleibt, ist die Frage, wie es sein könnte, immer weiter auf jedes Begehren und Lust zu verzichten. Es gibt sehr viel Zärtlichkeit und Nähe und es ist auch einiges möglich, aber man spürt einfach, dass von seiner Seite aus das Bedürfnis fehlt. Und bei mir ist es natürlich da. Ich finde es oft schwierig, damit umzugehen. Und andererseits bekomme ich genau die Zärtlichkeit und Aufmerksamkeit, die mir in früheren Beziehungen immer gefehlt hat. Zur Zeit ist es noch recht einfach, das so zu akzeptieren und als Gewinn zu sehen. Letztlich geht es in einer Partnerschaft für mich nicht um den Sex, sondern eben genau um dieses Gefühl der Liebe und Loyalität zueinander. Das ist ein grosses Geschenk. Und wie auch immer es weitergeht, es lohnt sich, diesen Weg zu wagen. Ich bin kein Mensch, der schnell wegläuft....und wenn es schwierig wird - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - muss man eben Wege suchen, damit gemeinsam zu leben.....
Bei weitem die Hauptsache ist, dass es ihm gut geht und wir zusammen sein können!

----------


## Muggelino

Liebe Biene,

  aus meiner Erfahrung unter Hormontherapie kann ich bestätigen, dass das Thema „Lust und Leidenschaft“ ohne Testosteron gar nicht existiert. Insofern fehlt jeder Antrieb, die Initiative zu ergreifen. Wenn meine Partnerin sehr darunter leiden würde, dann würde ich sie streicheln oder auf anderem Wege zum Höhepunkt bringen. Es würde mich wahrscheinlich nicht sehr erregen, aber es würde mich glücklich machen, sie glücklich zu sehen. 
  Nun ist sie in den Wechseljahren und eher froh, auf diesem Gebiet in Ruhe gelassen zu werden, insofern ist das etwas theoretisch. Ich erinnere mich aber, das in früheren Beziehungen gemacht zu haben, wenn ich den Höhepunkt vor meiner Partnerin erreicht hatte und keine Erektion mehr schaffte. 
  Du schreibst, dass dein Partner auch intimere Momente geniesst. Ich glaube, jeder Mensch geniesst jede zärtliche Berührung. Die Frage ist: erregt es ihn? Falls ja, dann kannst du die Initiative ergreifen und für ihn gilt: Der Appetit kommt beim Essen.
  Es ist für einen Mann nicht einfach, kein „Mann“ mehr zu sein. Da steckt doch eine Menge an Identifikation dahinter. Aber so wie du ihn und dich und euch beschreibst, bin ich mir sicher, dass ihr einen Weg finden werdet darüber zu reden und möchte euch Mut dazu machen. Sei zärtlich zu ihm, frag ihn, ob es ihn erregt oder nicht. Sei spielerisch und liebevoll, mach keine Problemerörterung daraus. Zeig ihm, wie er dich befriedigen kann, wie du es geniesst. Es wird seinem Selbstbewusstsein gut tun, wenn er spürt, dass er noch eine Frau befriedigen kann. Mach ihm nur nie Druck, fordere nichts.
  Und wenn alles nichts nützt, dann vielleicht in der nächsten Pause der Hormonbehandlung, wenn das Testosteron wieder anflutet?
  Alles Liebe euch beiden!
  Detlef

----------


## Biene7

Hallo Detlef, 

danke für die Antwort, das hilft mir sehr weiter!

Ja, es kommt vor, dass ihn meine Berührungen erregen. Aber das passiert sehr selten mal. Und natürlich ist es nicht so offensichtlich wie bei einem gesunden Mann. Ich bin also darauf angewiesen, dass er mir seine Gefühle anders zeigt. Und genau das ist oft schwierig. Mir ist bewusst, dass es selten ist.....aber manchmal habe ich einfach auch nicht den Mut, es wieder zu versuchen, habe auch Angst vor Ablehnung....oder denke, ich setze ihn damit unter Druck. Dass und warum von ihm wenig Initiative kommt, ist ja klar, das weiss ich. Also bleibt ja nur der Weg, dass ich die Initiative ergreife. Ich tue das eigentlich auch eher ziellos, weil ich die reine Zärtlichkeit ja auch geniesse und ihm die immer gut tut. Trotzdem zögere ich dann immer selber wieder.

Womit Du aber völlig recht hast: bloss keien Problemdiskussionen darum führen! Das habe ich einmal getan. Anfängerfehler ;-) Jetzt vermeide ich das und nehme es auch selber gelassener. Von den Wechseljahren bin ich wohl noch etwas entfernt, bei mir sind die Bedürfnisse ganz normal da. Manchmal staune ich, wie wenig mir dennoch im Moment fehlt und frage mich heimlich auch, wie lange das so bleiben wird. Aber mir ist klar, dass ich- auch wenn es für mich malproblematischer werden sollte - eine Lösung finden werde, denn in absolut allen anderen Bereichen ist unsere Beziehung zu viel wert!! Und wo stimmt schon alles zu 100%? Mit meinem letzten Partner stimmt es sexuell perfekt, aber reden konnten wir nicht miteinander. Und wenn ich mich daran erinnere, dann möchte ich keine Sekunde mehr tauschen.

Therapiepause....weiss nicht, ob es eine geben wird....er überlegt, die Therapie fortzusetzen, da er sie gut verträgt.....Habe ich bisher selten gehört, dass man das macht, dachte eigentlich, diese Therapien werden immer irgendwann unterbrochen. Ich glaube, da steckt auch Angst dahinter, dann wieder vor den Blutwerten zu zittern. Wir werden sehen, was sein Arzt sagt und wie er dann entscheidet.

LG Biene

----------

